# Why should I Join?



## Justinrc (25 May 2004)

I am approching the end of my grade 12th year of High School.  My father has been really trying to encourage me to join.  Why should I join? What will it do for me or the world


----------



## D-n-A (25 May 2004)

Why you should join the military is up to you, everyone has different reasons for enlisting.

Don‘t join unless it‘s something you want to do.


Search around and get information on the military, look up the different trades, and see if anything interests you.


----------



## Tracker (26 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Justinrc:
> [qb] I am approching the end of my grade 12th year of High School.  My father has been really trying to encourage me to join.  Why should I join? What will it do for me or the world [/qb]


Joining the CF will give you the chance to see what you are made of.  It will challenge you both physicaly and mentaly.  You will get to do some really cool s**t and see parts of the world that will give a whole new meaning to how well we have it in Canada.  If you get the opportunity to go overseas on a mission you will get the chance to change the world for someone less fortunate than you.  In recent times Canadians have stood between warring factions so that farmers could grow crops and not starve, they have de-mined school yards so children could go back to school, built hospitals in isolated communities, rebuilt roofs and helped the elderly gather enough wood to stay warm in the winter.  I have very few regrets about my career in the CF and would change nothing, even the bad was good.


----------



## scm77 (26 May 2004)

Because you can go all over the world, get some moolah for education.  

Plus the chicks dig it, which is of course the most important reason to join.


----------



## wongskc (26 May 2004)

If you are unsure about joining, perhaps get ahold of a local unit and ask if you can see what they have to offer.  I went to a reserve unit and followed some of the troops around for a day while they conducted their duties as part of a career day thing when I was in high school.  It certainly cemented my desire to join.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (26 May 2004)

scm77 hit the nail on the head. Its all for the ladies. Women dive at men in a uniform...especially a CADPAT one. 

  

But on a serious note, I dug up a favourite quote of mine from my units website.

People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to do violence on their behalf. 

- George Orwell


Im proud to be one of those few who chose to stand guard. Its up to you to choose whether you‘d rather be the one sleeping, or the one ready to fight.

Its a great life


----------



## Tpr.Orange (26 May 2004)

Im a strong believer in the "if you need to ask why you should join that you dont understand what the CF is all about." 

Patriotism, Respect, Responsibility, Truth, Duty, Valour, Brotherhood.


----------



## K. Ash (26 May 2004)

Tpr. Orange,

Absolutly correct, but... what about: good job and good benifits.

Motivation can come in many different forms.


----------



## Justinrc (27 May 2004)

Cool thank alot guys,You guys have really giving me a different look upon the CF.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 May 2004)

My personal opinion is that the military isn‘t something you should join half-heartedly. (I‘ve seen what happens int hose cases and it‘s brutal).

People are interested in how much money they will make, how hard basic training will be, how far they have to run, how much food they will get and how good it will taste. Theres nothing wrong with those questions but if they are your deciding factors on wether to join or not you might be in for a rough time.

Theres gonna be times when the army screws up your pay and you miss bills and get charged late fees, your going to run until you puke, sometimes you wont get very much food or the food you do get you won‘t like. Your going to feel like breaking down and crying on your basic at times or pull your hair out.  Thats just the beginning.

Theres also going to be times when your marching in a big formation of troops and you pass your parents in the crowd making eye contact and seeing them beam with pride. Your going to be over your head in work only to have your buddies give up their free time to help you out. Their going to cover for you when you screw up. Your going to have complete strangers come up to you and thank you for doing what you do. Your going to meet sergeants and officers who you would follow to **** and back.  

I‘ll stop my rant there. All i mean to say is don‘t let the little things make up your mind for you because on paper alot of things are gonna suck, you have to be in to appriciate the rewards. 
If you want to be a soldier then do it and don‘t let anything get in your way.


----------



## Justinrc (27 May 2004)

Ghost778 thanks you very much for been upfront. I really appreciate that. Much respect! For the past week that I have been seaching this site and posting things, I have seen that everyone treats eachother as almost brothers, that there is a strong bond between each of you and that you each take pride in what you do.  Just wanted to say thanks to each of you for what you do for our country, and the drive you guys have!!!


----------



## brihard (27 May 2004)

If you need to ask why to join, you shouldn‘t. Joining the military is as erious commitment, physically, mentally and emotionally. You msut accept that you may be asked to sacrifice for your country, even to give your life. You must be willing to accept that what you do may lead directly or indirectly to the death of other human beings. You must also think every day about the country you‘re serving, and why, and never let yourself forget it. Every time you‘re out you shoudl looka roudn you and remind yourself that every bit of freedom we have in this world has been bought by the blood of the brave, anda sk yourself if you‘d be willing to make your own donation if the time came.

If you can decide after this that yes, it is for you, then the best of luck, and I hope to see you serving one day.


----------



## Da_man (27 May 2004)

> Originally posted by scm77:
> [qb]
> Plus the chicks dig it, which is of course the most important reason to join.     [/qb]


I second that


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (27 May 2004)

You get paid to fire weapons, blow stuff up, and comment on how poorly the last Brigade ex was run over a couple pops in your own social club. (mess) Everyone joins for their own reasons just make sure you join for the right ones. There is nothing worse than sitting in a defensive trench with someone who does nothing but whine aout how cold or wet it is every 5 mins. It truelly sucks sometimes. " I could be in my bed right now all warm and cozy " will cross your mind. Finding humour in the face of total discomfort is something I found out about myself. You will learn more about who you are in the CF. Even us toons in the Moe.


----------

